# Please pray for my babies to come home. I'm very upset.



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

A moment of distracted carelessness on my part yesterday morning meant that my beloved boys Jari and Cinnamon escaped from their cage while they were enjoying the sun outside. Before I could even scream they were soaring high in the sky and vanished within what seemed like an instant, flock-calling loudly as they went. The wind picked them up like leaves and carried them away, away from me.

Lucky for Honey that she hasn't learned to use the door yet and is still with me. She wouldn't move, drink, eat or talk for hours afterward. We are in a mutual state of grief and pain, Honey and I, and my family, too. I cannot sleep at all.

Mum, Dad and I spent yesterday searching for them, calling out, playing recordings of their singing etc. We have contacted the local animal shelter, the radio station, the newspaper, Facebook groups and various other sources, and also spoken to a lot of people. I've made some posters and plan to put them up everywhere today. I am an emotional wreck, I keep blaming myself, reliving it over and over but I know there's nothing I can do now. I am powerless.

I have done all I can and now comes the waiting game.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry
I do hope you find them. Hank and I will keep you in our thoughts


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope they come home!!


----------



## caniche4 (Mar 17, 2013)

That is my worst nightmare. I hope that they find their way back to you and please try not to blame yourself. When you are willing and able, would you take a moment to let us know how they escaped. I try to allow my 2 outside time on a regular basis, and if there is something I need to be more careful of, I would be grateful to know. I am so sorry this happened to you and your Tiels.


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

My heart goes out to you, and I can understand just how distraught you must be. 

I really do hope you find them.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Goodness... I know how you feel... So sorry.
I hope you find them. At least they have each other, it would be worse for them to be out there alone. Hopefully they will land close to a home and someone will get them for you.


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

I hope you find them soon.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

caniche4 said:


> When you are willing and able, would you take a moment to let us know how they escaped.


It was silly really. I don't usually fiddle around with the cage outside but I chose to that morning. I had opened the small door and put some fresh parsley in, reached up to get a peg to secure it and was talking to my mum at the same time. I've been stressed and distracted lately and it was just one of those times where I was less careful than I usually am. The small door gets stuck easily, and I hadn't shut it properly. The boys have learnt to rush to the door whenever it is open and so they escaped.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Very very sorry and really hope you find them. Here you were trying to do right by giving them sun and fresh parsley....

Tragic accident.


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

My heart breaks for you... I can't imagine how upsetting this is for you! I'm so sorry and I'll be praying extra hard for your little boys to come home.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that is too sad! i saw this post and i'm nearly in tears. they have to be found - they're so beautiful! oh i'm praying that you'll find them. poor you and Honey.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

p.s. don't blame yourself! everybody makes mistakes and reliving them only makes grieving worse  you're a great birdie mummy...


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry that this happened to your babies!! 
It's devastating to hear about them getting out. I'll be praying for you, Jari, Cinnamon, and your family. I hope that you find them soon!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you everybody. Hugs.

I am so sad. I do not know how I am going to cope or recover if it turns out that I will never get them back. I'm trying not to think through all the possibilities. On the positive side, I'm going to upgrade my cage soon and am making good progress with Honey's taming.

My boyfriend has been here ever since it happened for a shoulder to cry on, as have my parents. I don't know where I would be without them.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i so hope your boys come back. 
what a mercy little Honey didn't fly away! at least you have one feathery comfort.
stay strong - and don't give up hoping yet.


----------



## caniche4 (Mar 17, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> It was silly really. I don't usually fiddle around with the cage outside but I chose to that morning. I had opened the small door and put some fresh parsley in, reached up to get a peg to secure it and was talking to my mum at the same time. I've been stressed and distracted lately and it was just one of those times where I was less careful than I usually am. The small door gets stuck easily, and I hadn't shut it properly. The boys have learnt to rush to the door whenever it is open and so they escaped.


Thank you CharVicki for your response. I can really sympathize. I deep cleaned cages for my 2 yesterday, and I was lucky that they were in the house because I did the same thing. Their cages have several access doors, and while I thought I had closed all of them, I had accidentally only pushed one closed but not latched it. Bing did not get out, but he easily could have. It happens, and I hope that you can stop blaming yourself.


----------



## Gromit99squi (Dec 22, 2012)

Here are two links that may help. Read the bottom link first as this may be more useful. Even though it's about Diamond Doves it should still apply to any bird really. Please do not give up, they are out there somewhere. All the best, and I wish you good luck.

http://www.dianarae.net/test/escaped_bird_recovery.html

http://diamonddoves.webs.com/recapturingescapedbird.htm


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Just want to say, I'm glad I discovered this forum. It has been a strength for me during this testing time. I'm slowly starting to calm myself and to accept the situation; I've been in denial and it hasn't been doing me any good. What has happened is the past now, and what is to happen in the future will happen whether I approve or not. It's better to have loved and lost than never loved at all. Boy, have I learnt a lot in this past year! My 'tiels have taught me so much, I am so grateful for them. I will keep hoping and praying.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh no... My heart goes out to you. I know exactly how you feel having lost one of my babies a few months ago. 

Hopefully they'll return home to you!


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

CharVicki said:


> I will keep hoping and praying.


As we will too.


----------



## kactusjack (May 5, 2013)

I was shocked to read your post.
I hope your boys come back to you.
My galah used to fly off every now and then but he always came home, when he was hungry or cold.
unfortunately he did fly away and never came home about 3 1/2 years ago. 
he was fully tame and could talk. 
I figured that he had joined one of the flocks of wild galahs that are around here.
or someone had found him and kept him.

Mark


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Just imagining what you're going through gives me a pang in the chest. So sorry. Hoping they are found soon...don't give up!!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh no i'm so sorry to hear that CharVicki 

I hope they are found *big hugs to you and honey*


----------



## mlew54 (Feb 27, 2013)

Try keeping the cage outside for them with the doors open, if they are still around they may come back looking for food but please make sure your other tiel is secure. Some times they look for the comfort of their cage when scared which I am sure they are. I do hope they return.


----------



## taradefab (Mar 24, 2013)

so sorry to hear about your birds, hoping they come back soon and you are not blaming yourself, these posts strike a chord with me because my bird was a found bird and i tried everything to locate the owner, i spent months on craigslist looking, i hope that whoever finds your bird will work as hard trying to locate you.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Just coming in to see if there was any news. I think the idea of the cage outside with food is a great idea. You are in my thoughts. Hope your tiel returns soon.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

BabyMoo said:


> Just coming in to see if there was any news.


Day 4 and nothing yet.

I will put a cage with food out today, although it is very windy/raining here. If the weather permitted I would put a cage on the roof. My mum has a feeling we'll get them back on day 8, the number 8 has been on her mind recently.

I'll try my best not to worry myself sick. I am eternally thankful for everyone's comments and help.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh, its raining. They might be taking cover somewhere near. Well, I hope they come back soon, if not on day 8. You and your tiels continue to be in our thoughts. Caro


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

thinking of you and Jari and Cinnamon.
let's hope your mum's right!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> let's hope your mum's right!


I hope so too. She can be amazing when it comes to things like this. There's some astonishing stories about her ability but I would not share them here.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

My thoughts are with you and with your babies, I hope too that your mum is right.


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 16, 2012)

Also put the word out with local vets. I got Harry when he was found in a cat's mouth and people contacted the wildlife rescue I volunteer at. We tried to find his owner's, but nobody ever came forward, so he moved in with me.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I wasn't on-line this weekend and just saw this thread. I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how hard and stressful this must be. Will send prayers that your birdies find their way home.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh dear! I just caught up on this thread.
Thoughts are with you CharVicki! Don't give up and please stay strong.
Hugs, chirps and prayers coming your way from Skiddles and I. xx


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Again, thank you everyone. You're all making this easier for me.

I'm trying not to lose hope but it's hard when the days go by without hearing a word. It's even harder when everyone around me is so hopeful but I am not. It's getting me pretty down, to be honest. I know I am stronger than this.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

You continue to be in our thoughts. I'm hopeful that your cockatiels will return to you soon. Has it stopped raining? I read recently about a cockatiel that got separated from his owner during a tornado. The cockatiel was alone for 5 days. He lived in the streets for 5 days until he was reunited with his owner. Don't loose hope. 

Caro & BabyMoo :tiel4:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It has stopped raining and there was a bit of warm sun today. Dark clouds are closing in again though.

Wow that's amazing. Thank you for that, I will keep hoping.


----------



## heyitsbecca (Jun 16, 2013)

I am so sorry! My heart goes out for you and, even though they might not come back, they will always be in your heart. We will pray for you <3


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

How long has it been?  fingers crossed for day 8 still!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> How long has it been?


6:53 AM on day 6 right now.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Again, no news.
I look outside at all the wild birds and I just feel heartbroken. Birds used to make me so happy, put a spring in my step, and now I can't feel happy about anything much.
My mum started writing a poem about Jari and Cinnamon to cheer me up; if she ends up finishing it I'll be sure to post it here.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I know how you feel. When BabyMoo was in the hospital I spent a whole Saturday afternoon looking at a baby bird and its mother. They were hanging out in my backyard. The baby bird most have just come out of the nest. She would feed him every few minutes and the baby would stay in the same spot at first but then started hopping around until he left and moved on into somebody else's backyard. I felt so sad and missed BabyMoo, so watching them gave me some happiness but I had sadness as well. I hope with all of my heart that your tiels return to you. Thank you for the update.

Hang in there,
Caro


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you Caro. That story is precious. It reminded me of when I used to raise young blackbirds; they were so sweet in everything they did and said. It's a miracle seeing them grow into full-fledged birds that can fly beautifully.

I hope with all of my heart that I have my 'tiels back, too. Soon would be nice, but I can wait as long as it takes. I've made a pledge to myself to never give up.

Hugs back to you Caro, from Char.


----------



## Gromit99squi (Dec 22, 2012)

Remember, It's only day 6...

Hope is still there :blush:

I feel your sorrow,
I see your loss,
but hope is not gone,
and neither are we,

...Were all here for you 


P.s

I come on this thread almost every day checking for any news and checking that your okay. I hope you are reunited with your lovely 'Tiels and all goes well... until then though, stay strong and hopeful


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello *Char*,

Just coming in to see if there were any good news. I just talked to my neighbor. She came to see BabyMoo. She was telling me that years ago she found a cockatiel in her garden. She took him in and looked for the owners. The owners never appeared so she and her husband kept him (bought cage, etc). One day while sun bathing in the yard he flew away. The cage door had been left slightly open and he opened it and flew away. She is still very sad about it. I wonder if he went home. Anyway, hope today is the day. I'm glad that you are not giving up hope.

Caro


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Update: No news and it's been almost over 8 days. It was a week on Friday, it's now the end of Saturday. I can't help but feel hopeless.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

I hope so very much for you that sbdy will find them and you will get some positive news... hugs


----------



## Fifi28 (May 19, 2013)

Oh, I know your pain darling and it just rips the inside of you right out. I lost mines 3 months ago and I still cry. But that is not to say that you will not find yours. I am really thinking of you.

Like you, it was a moment of sheer stress and was not as careful as I usually was and you have to remember that accidents do happen and do not blame yourself. You quite clearly love them very much and given them the best life you can. It's just the risk we take when owning birds. 

I will be checking on here for updates. Try to keep your chin up.xxxxx


----------



## Gromit99squi (Dec 22, 2012)

since you need some more hope, I figured that giving you a hopeful story to read will help raise your hopes:

http://buffaloparrot.smfforfree3.com/index.php?topic=2337.0;wap2

Also I believe this is a website where cockatiel findings are advertised and you can post a thing so people can see your 'Tiels are lost:

http://www.parrotalert.com/

Good Luck and all the best


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Just dropping by to see if there were any news about your tiels. 

Hugs,
Caro & BabyMoo


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

No news


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear that


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

me too.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh gosh, friend, you are making me cry . That is a total horror and I am so sorry you had to endure that. With all hope, they will return. There is so much I could tell you right now, but to sum it up, stay strong. That is absolutely heart wrenching and I will give it my all to just hope they come flying back to you  You are in my thoughts, my friend, and we are with you 100% of the way


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I check this thread religiously every day, hoping to read good news. This is something that's always in the back of my mind as the penultimate nightmare 
It's still very possible that they have been found and will eventually be returned to you, I really hope that soon you will get your babies back! 
All the best and positive thoughts from the entire Sileby flock


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My eternal thanks everyone.

The longer they are out in the big wide world the hungrier and weaker they will get, and the more likely it is that someone will find them and catch them. They are both fully flighted (I kick myself for having not clipped their wings). The weather has calmed down a lot, the rain is retreating and the sun is warming us. It's terribly cold at night though, I hate to think that they may be still out there unfound.

I went for a walk with my boyfriend yesterday and noticed there are a lot of wooden bird-houses and wild bird feeders in people's gardens. So there are other bird lovers out there. My heart stopped when I heard frantic cockatiel calling - we ran down the road to where the noise was coming from and came to a backyard with a small aviary and two female cockatiels. I looked inside just to check that my boys were not in there. They weren't, and we kept walking. My heart has never beat so fast.


----------



## mlew54 (Feb 27, 2013)

You may want to keep checking that aviary that you mentioned cause the females just may attract your boys to them especially if they are in fact females calling. If they are still around it may be tempting enough for them to hang around there, also check with the owners to see if any strange girls have been seen in the area.nits worth a try.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

exactly what i was thinking mlew


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ah, yes. I will definitely do that, thank you.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Good luck
My bird flew to my neighbors house and I could always hear her call but my neighbor was never home 
Keep trying


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you Baruch.

Did you get your bird back?


----------



## foobie (Sep 6, 2011)

I just read your posts and my heart goes out to you. I so hope that your babies come back.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I just got my tiel last weekend in a strange way a yard sale. and even though I have only had him a week I would die if he or my budgie flew away. i hope you find them soon


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Char*, just dropping by to read for any updates. I read about what is going on with the weather there now. I'm so glad that the sun is starting to come out. You mentioned bird feeders and other cockatiels in an aviary. That is good news. Maybe they have been feeding from the feeders or, like it was said before, might get attracted to the aviary. I too agree that you should talk to the aviary owners. They might know something and if not, they will be informed in case they do hear of something. BabyMoo and I are sending you the best and will continue supporting your thread.

Hugs, 
Caro


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It's a beautiful clear sunny day here at the moment, no wind or rain at all, and minimal clouds. I had Honey out in the sun before and she flock-called to the wild birds. It stressed me out too much so I put her inside again. While she was outside I didn't let the cage out of my sight. I felt so scared even though there was no way for her to escape.

As always, I'm grateful for everyone's support. I've received no news about my lost boys. It will be two weeks in a couple of days.

I kind of want to close this thread, it's making me too upset.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

you could ask a moderator to close it if you wanted. especially if that's best for you  you need to do what you need to do! xx


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's a good idea ollieandme.

If one of the moderators reads this, can you please close this thread? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

otherwise you could pm one


----------



## Gromit99squi (Dec 22, 2012)

I now know exactly how you feel. We were inside the aviary installing nest boxes for my cockatiels and my mum was standing in the door way of the aviary with the door open trying to give them their food she had just refilled when Masoki my splendid grass 'keet flew straight out.

I miss him so much and it only happened a few minutes ago. I am still crying over his loss. I really hope he'll come back just like I hope your 'tiels will too.


----------



## Samfa (Jun 25, 2013)

That's so heart breaking... I am so so sorry to hear this


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't even know what to say... *hugs*


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It's okay. I'm feeling calmer now, and what will happen next I can't know but I can't change anything now. I can't go back.

I'm just thankful that there are people who understand and are here to support me. There's a lesson for all of us bird-owners to learn here, and I've learnt it the hard way.


----------



## Gromit99squi (Dec 22, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> It's okay. I'm feeling calmer now, and what will happen next I can't know but I can't change anything now. I can't go back.
> 
> I'm just thankful that there are people who understand and are here to support me. There's a lesson for all of us bird-owners to learn here, and I've learnt it the hard way.


So true.

I am glad that youve calmed down a bit. Remember the story that I posted a link for in this thread. No matter how far your tiels fly there's always a chance you can get them back.


----------



## Fifi28 (May 19, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> It's okay. I'm feeling calmer now, and what will happen next I can't know but I can't change anything now. I can't go back.
> 
> I'm just thankful that there are people who understand and are here to support me. There's a lesson for all of us bird-owners to learn here, and I've learnt it the hard way.


We just give our bird the best we can, we like to keep them flighted, out of their cage and very happy, it's just unfortunate that this can sometimes go against us. Keep your babies in your heart, and they will never leave you.xx


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner dear, I've closed it now.


----------

